

Over third of Galaxy S5 upgrades come from iPhone owners - bane
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/samsung/10764742/Over-third-of-Galaxy-S5-upgrades-come-from-iPhone-owners.html

======
gcb0
Most people buys whatever advertise more. News at 11

